# Tool to remove the RaceFace Turbine BB on the Nomad3



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi guys,

Do you know what is the tool to remove the RaceFace Turbine BB on the Nomad3? Yesterday I tried a Shimano 32mm and was too small, however the BB says "Cinch 30mm" on the side 

Also tried the one for the press fit BBs and was a closer fit, but also didn't worked.

A bit lost on what to look.


----------



## zongman (Jul 28, 2014)

park tools bbt-79 should work

BBT-79 Bottom Bracket Tool | Park Tool


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Yep, you've got a 12-notch, external bearing.*

Tool of choice.


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

RaceFace page says:
Custom CNC tool interface shaves weight while ensuring positive engagement with standard Shimano and Park tools.

Not sure what you mean by " I tried a Shimano 32mm" and "Also tried the one for the press fit BBs"? No idea what tool you might be trying to describe but can't imagine how any of them would look like they would fit an external bearing system.

Boy, that Abbey tool is gorgeous.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

The CINCH BSA bb needs a specific tool. It is not the same as Shimano's. In addition to the Abbey tool shown above, these will do the job.

Race Face Cinch Bottom Bracket Tool Wrench
Zipp - Speed Weaponry | Accessories | Accessories | Vuma BB Wrench
BBT-79 Bottom Bracket Tool | Park Tool


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

So either Op must be wrong, it's not a Turbine BB or RaceFace's product page is.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I saw this Park Tool:

The BBT-19 is a heavy duty, shop quality tool for installing and removing *Shimano*, Truvativ GXP, *Race Face*, FSA and Campagnolo 16-notch external bearing bottom bracket cups.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I thought all Raceface BB's were 12 notch BB's. Live and learn


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Slash5 said:


> So either Op must be wrong, it's not a Turbine BB or RaceFace's product page is.


Neither. OP Specifically said that the BB says "CINCH 30mm" on it. You were likely looking at the Turbine X-Type BB, which DOES use the same interface as Shimano bb's.

CINCH BSA bb's use a different tool (AFAIK, ALL BSA 30 bb's use different tools). Current Nomads have SRAM cranks/bb's, so they're not necessarily helpful to answer the OP's question. If it's similarly spec'd to this 2015 Nomad, which has a RF SixC crank, that explains the use of a CINCH BB, because that crank has a 30mm spindle, not the 24mm spindle of the x-type bb's.

https://www.santacruzbicycles.com/en-US/archives/frame/565


----------



## Slash5 (Nov 27, 2011)

Mithrandir said:


> the tool to remove the RaceFace Turbine BB on the Nomad3?


Ops specifically said RaceFace Turbine BB.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Slash5 said:


> Ops specifically said RaceFace Turbine BB.


Is this an argument you really think is worthwhile?


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Ok, here's the bottom line for the OP...

If it is a 16 notch external BB, then it has a 24mm spindle and it can use a Shimano BB tool.

If it is a 12 notch External BB, then it has a 30mm spindle and can not use a Shimano BB tool.


----------



## Mithrandir (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for your feedback!

I'm certain the BB says "Cinch 30mm", it seems BBT-79 or similar is the way to go.

BTW, the Nomad is model 2016, XO1 kit and RaceFace Turbine cranks.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Cleared2land said:


> I saw this Park Tool:
> 
> The BBT-19 is a heavy duty, shop quality tool for installing and removing *Shimano*, Truvativ GXP, *Race Face*, FSA and Campagnolo 16-notch external bearing bottom bracket cups.


That is an outdated descreption from the days when the 16 notch pattern was the only one. This predates all of the 30mm spindle options from various manufactures.



Cleared2land said:


> I thought all Raceface BB's were 12 notch BB's. Live and learn


30mm spindle Cinch BB's are 12 notch, the older 24mm spindle BB's are 16 notch

A word about oversized threaded bottom brackets, it's confusing as all hell. There are no fewer than 8 different tool patterns for this single style of bottom bracket. They absolutely could all be the same but when you've got a bunch of small to mid sized companies making the parts corporation isn't something that happens easily.


----------



## Chris2fur (Jan 13, 2004)

Harold said:


> The CINCH BSA bb needs a specific tool. It is not the same as Shimano's. In addition to the Abbey tool shown above, these will do the job.
> 
> Race Face Cinch Bottom Bracket Tool Wrench
> Zipp - Speed Weaponry | Accessories | Accessories | Vuma BB Wrench
> BBT-79 Bottom Bracket Tool | Park Tool


OK, really feeling left out here...

RWC Exteral BB30 Cup Tool by Real World Cycling


----------

